# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Αυγοτροφη για μεταλλαγμενες καρδερινες

## legendguards

Δοκιμαζοντας αρκετα ειδη αυγοτροφων και εμπορικες και σπιτισιες δημιουργιες με την κρεμωδη στην πρωτη γραμμη αποφασισα να συνεχισω με την ξερη IDEAL CARDUELIDI . περιπου 3 κουταλιες σουπας ξερης αυγοτροφης μαζι με ενα αυγο ειναι η παρτιδα . Επισυναπτω την αναλυση της αυγοτροφης στο δοχειο . Η ερωτηση μου ειναι ποσο αυξανει την πρωτεινη και το λιποσ το αυγο  στην παρτιδα ? επισης θελω να προσθεω ασπραδι αυγου αποξειραμενο σε σκονη για να ανεβασω την πρωτεινη σε επιπεδα για μεταλλαγμενες καρδερινες αλλα δεν ξερω την ποσοτητα που πρπει να προσθεσω στην παρτιδα

----------


## legendguards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Mε λιγη φαντασια ...  (καλα καποιες μεταφρασεις εταιριων ειναι απιστευτες   ::  )


η πρωτεινη ειναι στο 17.5 
και 
τα λιπαρα στο 8.5 %


το ασπραδι σε σκονη εχει σχεδον 81 % πρωτεινη και το κανω για ευκολια 80 % 

τα λιπαρα ειναι στην ουσια μηδενικα 




το πληρες αυγο  εχει χοντρικα 13.5 % πρωτεινη και 75 % νερο  και λιπαρα χοντρικα 10.5 % 

και αφυδατωμενο  47.5 % με λιπαρα  41 %


Πρεπει να μας πεις ποσο βαρος εχει ενα αυγο βρασμενο  που βαζεις (οχι το τσοφλι μεσα )

και για ποτε ρωτας : Αναπτυξη νεοσσων ή πτεροροια;

----------


## legendguards

να ζυγισω αυριο ενα αυγο . εχει διαφορα αν ειναι αναπαραγωγη η πτερρορια ?




> Mε λιγη φαντασια ...  (καλα καποιες μεταφρασεις εταιριων ειναι απιστευτες   )
> 
> 
> η πρωτεινη ειναι στο 17.5 
> και 
> τα λιπαρα στο 8.5 %
> 
> 
> το ασπραδι σε σκονη εχει σχεδον 81 % πρωτεινη και το κανω για ευκολια 80 % 
> ...

----------


## legendguards

Ενα αυγο ειναι γυρω στα 40gr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

1 αυγο θα σου δωσει 5.4 γρ πρωτεινης που θα προστεθουν στα 6.2 σχεδον γρ πρωτεινης που θα δωσει η αυγοτροφη 35 γρ που ειναι πανω κατω 3 κουταλιες (της σουπας )

πολλαπλασιαζω για να το βρω , το βαρος της καθε τροφης  Χ  το ποσοστο πρωτεινης που εχει  /  100 

Mε δεδομενο οτι το βραστο αυγο εχει σχεδον 75 %  νερο στα 100 γρ αυγου τα στερεα υλικα ειναι 25 γρ ,  οποτε στα 40 γρ αυγου ειναι 10 γρ


ετσι εχω 11.6 γρ πρωτεινης σε συνολικο βαρος υλικων  35 + 10 = 45 γρ 

οποτε σαν ποσοστο ειναι   (11.6 χ 100 ) /45 =25.7 % πρωτεινη 


τα λιπαρα με παρομοιους υπολογισμους πανε στα 5.55 σε συνολο στερεων υλικων 45 γρ  δηλαδη 12.3 % 


Ουτε τα λιπαρα ειναι ψηλα , ουτε η πρωτεινη χαμηλη  ... Μια χαρα εισαι ακομα και για αναπαραγωγη , αν τα πουλια σου την ταιζουν με επαρκεια  . Αν ομως η ξηρη αυγοτροφη ειναι περισσοτερη , σιγα σιγα το ποσοστο θα πεφτει . Πες μας επακριβως ποσο ειναι σε βαρος 3 δικες σου κουταλιες

----------


## legendguards

το αυγο βγηκε 50 γρ και 3 κουταλιες ξηρη αυγοτροφη εβγαινε 25 γρ . Ποση ειναι η πρωτεινη ? το χρειαζομαι το ασπραδι η οχι τελικα ?

----------


## jk21

αν το αυγο ειναι 50 γρ , τοτε δινει πρωτεινη και λιπαρα αντιστοιχα σε γρ ως εξης :

50 Χ (13.5 /100 ) - >  6.75 γρ πρωτεινη 
50 Χ (10.5 /100 ) ->   5.25 γρ λιπαρων 


αν η αυγοτροφη ειναι 25 μονο γρ , τοτε  δινει πρωτεινη και λιπαρα αντιστοιχα σε γρ ως εξης :

25 Χ ( 17.5 /100 ) ->  4.37 γρ πρωτεινη

25 Χ ( 8.5 / 100 ) - >  2.12 γρ λιπαρα 

με το νερο να ειναι το 75 % στο αυγο , τα στερεα του υλικα ειναι   50 Χ < ( 100 - 75 ) / 100 > = 50 Χ 25 / 100 = 12.5 γρ 

Αρα

  η πρωτεινη επι ξηρου ειναι    (  6.75 + 4.37 ) /  ( 12.5   + 25 )   %  =  29. 6 %

 τα λιπαρα επι ξηρου ειναι  ( 5.25 + 2.12 ) / (12.5 + 25 )  % = 19.6 % 

η  συγκριση βεβαια με τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες  ειναι εντελως ακριβης , αν ο υπολογισμος γινει και με το να μεινει στο βραστο αυγο μια μικρη υγρασια μεχρι 10 % δηλαδη στα 12.5 γρ στερεων υλικων να υπολογισουμε +1.25 επιπλεον νερο  και αν γινει αυτο , πιο πανω αντι να διαιρουμε με 12.5 + 25 = 37  , να διαιρουμε με 38.25 

τοτε η πρωτεινη γινεται 29 % και κατι ψιλα λιγοτερα τα λιπαρα (καπου στο 19 .. ) 


Αντωνη η αυγοτροφη ειναι τουρμπο σε πρωτεινη και δεν εχει αναγκη για επιπλεον ασπραδι . Ειναι ομως και αρκετα παχυντικη και μονο για αναπαραγωγη ισως να ειναι δικαιολογημενο το ποσοστο των λιπαρων , αλλιως θελει να προσθεσεις πχ λιγο πολεντα , ωστε να σου μειωνει τα λιπαρα αλλα και λιγο την πρωτεινη (που ομως ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι μια χαρα  για ιθαγενη  , ακομα και στο 26 να εφτανε  ) 

Ομως με προβληματιζει η υγρασια της αυγοτροφης λογω αυγου , που ειναι πολυ μεγαλη , ασχετα αν αφαιρειται στους υπολογισμους , αφου η αυγοτροφη πρεπει να καταναλωνεται σε διαστημα σχεδον οσο να εβαζες απλα βραστο αυγο . Μην σου πω και συντομοτερα γιατι η υγρασια ειναι πιο ευκολο να αλλοιωσει την πρωτη υλη μιας ετοιμης αυγοτροφης (οτι ποιοτητας μπορει να ηταν πριν αφυδατωθει ... )  παρα την αγνη πρωτεινη ενος αυγου


Ακομα και στην κρεμωδη , θυμασαι που τα λεγαμε  , δεν επιθυμω να μενει πολυ λασπωτη

----------


## legendguards

Ευχαριστω για την λεπτομερη αναλυση σου, η μια επιλογη ειναι να μην μπαινει ολοκληρο αυγο η να μπαινει μισο η 3/4 , θα ετοιμασω μια παρτιδα και θα την βαλω σε βιντεο ,μηπως και βγαλουμε συμπερασμα οσον αφορα την υγρασια της .

----------


## jk21

μειωνεις το αυγο -> μειωνεις πρωτεινη , λιπαρα , υγρασια 

μειωνεις περισσοτερο το αυγο , προσθετεις λιγο απο το υπολοιπο ασπραδι  -> μειωνεις λιπαρα , σχεδον καθολου πρωτεινη , δεν μειωνεις την υγρασια 


Η αναλυση ξερεις οτι δεν εγινε μονο για σενα , ειτε γιατι μιλαμε χρονια και ξερεις πως σκεφτομαι , ειτε  γιατι αν τη θεωρουσα αχρηστη εδω , θα στην εβαζα στο fb με πμ , που ετσι κι αλλιως εισαι απο τους λιγους του χωρου που τα λεω ακομα 


Η αναλυση εγινε και εμεινε αναλυτικοτατη , γιατι θεωρω οτι ολοι μπορουν να μαθαινουν απο το θεμα καποιου  , για αυτο θεωρω τα φορουμ οπου η πληροφορια μενει ευκολα ευρεσιμη για καιρο , καταλληλοτερα για το σκοπο αυτο απο αλλες διαδικτυακες κοινοτητες .Γιατι επισης μπορει οποιοσδηποτε να κανει καποιο σφαλμα και μια λαθος πληροφορια να μη διαδιδεται για καιρο , χωρις επιδιορθωση , που ειναι πιο πιθανη αν δει το σφαλμα καποιος στην πορεια

----------


## legendguards



----------


## jk21

την περιμενα πιο λασπωμενη 

αν αλλαζει μια φορα το μεσημερι , δεν εχεις κανενα θεμα

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Αυτο το προιον τι μυρωδια εχει ; την γνωστη των πολυβιταμινων ,η κατι σαν καπνο,εννοω τραχεια μυρωδια η ευχαριστη;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Και η πιο μεγαλη απορια μου ειναι αν οι αναγραφομενες πρωτεινες ειναι ζωικες η φυτικες.
Επισης στα συστατικα,περιγραφικη αναφορα ,
ενω στα χαρακτηριστικα και οδηγιες χρησης λεει το "ποιημα" για ζωικες πρωτεινες,στην αναλυση εφ' οσον εχει ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο πρωτεινων ,αρα προτερημα δεν τις αναφερει ως ζωικες... το μελι ομως το βαζει ...βεβαια ακριβο προιον το μελι.

Απο τα σκοταδια αυτης της ετικετας ,εγω θα προτιμουσα λιγοτερη πρωτεινη.

----------


## jk21

Νικο σαν βασικο συστατικο αναφερει ειδη εντομων και αυγο δειχνει να μην περιεχει καθολου  ή μαλλον σαν συστατικο αυτουσιο και οχι ανεμιγμενο σε καποιο αλλο απο αυτα που αναφερονται .Τοσο τα << μπισκοτα >> οσο και τα << προιοντα με βαση το σιταρι >> μπορουν να εχουν μεσα διαφορα ... ισως και αυγο .Οι Ιταλοι το εχουν να ειναι λιγο πιο αναλυτικοι (οχι μονο αυτη η εταιρια ) και να μην λενε παντα το ξερο bakery products . 

Αν τα εντομα ειναι το βασικο συστατικο (αντιστοιχει δηλαδη η ποσοστοση στη σειρα αναγραφης ) ε , τοτε η πρωτεινη κυριως ζωικη ειναι  . Τωρα πως συντηρουνται για μεγαλο διαστημα , ακομα και αποξηραμενα , εσυ τα ξερεις καλυτερα απο μενα 

Παντως με 17.5 % πρωτεινη (που εγω την βρισκω νορμαλ ) λιγο χλωμο να ειναι τα εντομα και μαλιστα αποξηραμενα  , το βασικο συστατικο και να εχει τοσο λιγη πρωτεινη 


* off topic ... τωρα που εγραφα για συντηρηση , θυμηθηκα σημερα το πρωι στην αποθηκη μου που επεσε στα χερια μου ενα δειγμα αυγοτροφης σε σακκουλακι που ειχε μοιρασει ο σπονσορας  (ουδεμια σχεση με την παρουσα αυγοτροφη )  στην εκδηλωση   ΕΛΚΕ Ετήσιος διαγωνισμός 2012 .Μετα απο 5 χρονια (που το κραταω για να δειχνω στους επισκεπτες μου οτι ουτε αυτο δεν εκανα ποτε χρηση απο ετοιμο σκευασμα .... )  ειναι μια χαρα , χωρις ιχνος εμφανισιακης αλλοιωσης !!!! αν ηταν παξιμαδι ανθρωπινης καταναλωσης , θα ηταν ακομα ετσι ; δεν νομιζω ...    ::    Αυριο ισως βγαλω φωτο να την βαλω σε αλλο σχετικο θεμα

----------


## legendguards

Μπορω μα πω οτι η μυρωδια ειναι ευχαριστη




> Αυτο το προιον τι μυρωδια εχει ; την γνωστη των πολυβιταμινων ,η κατι σαν καπνο,εννοω τραχεια μυρωδια η ευχαριστη;

----------


## legendguards

> Και η πιο μεγαλη απορια μου ειναι αν οι αναγραφομενες πρωτεινες ειναι ζωικες η φυτικες.
> Επισης στα συστατικα,περιγραφικη αναφορα ,
> ενω στα χαρακτηριστικα και οδηγιες χρησης λεει το "ποιημα" για ζωικες πρωτεινες,στην αναλυση εφ' οσον εχει ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο πρωτεινων ,αρα προτερημα δεν τις αναφερει ως ζωικες... το μελι ομως το βαζει ...βεβαια ακριβο προιον το μελι.
> 
> Απο τα σκοταδια αυτης της ετικετας ,εγω θα προτιμουσα λιγοτερη πρωτεινη.



Η ζωικη πρωτεινη που γραφει ειναι γαριδες

----------


## jk21

το γραφει καπου αλλου Αντωνη; που το ξερεις;  γιατι εκει αναφερει για ποικιλια << εντομων >>

----------


## legendguards

> το γραφει καπου αλλου Αντωνη; που το ξερεις;  γιατι εκει αναφερει για ποικιλια << εντομων >>


Φαινονται μεσα οι γαριδες




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Υπαρχει μια διαφορα μεταξυ περιγραφης ετικετας και εικονας προιοντος θα ελεγα........
Εντομα η γαριδες ποταμισιες, η και τα δυο; η και τι αλλο;;;;
Τοση ασαφεια μεταξυ περιγραφης και εικονας προιοντος,δειχνει προχειροτητα , και αν προχειροτητα στα απλα και ευκολα ,ποσο εμπιστοσυνη για τα ποσοστα επι τις % στην πρωτεινη που ειναι μια πανακριβη αναλυση ;

Για αλλη μια φορα ανθρακας ο θησαυρος περι μεγεθους και αξιοπιστιας των εταιρειων, επικρατεστερο το ρητο "εγω στραβωνω και πουλω,εσυ ανοιξε τα ματια σου και μην παρεις"

----------


## jk21

Αν και φευγουμε λιγο απ το θεμα του Αντωνη , που ετσι κι αλλιως εχει αποφασισει να κανει χρηση του προιοντος   ...


Αν εδω μιλαμε για ασαφεια βρε Νικο , που πραγματι  στο αν ειναι εντομα η ζωικη πρωτεινη ή μαλακιο ποταμισιο ή θαλασσινο (γαριδα ) δεν υπαρχει αντιστοιχια , τοτε τι να πουμε για πανω απ το 80% των αυγοτροφων της Ευρωπης που εχουν σαν βασικη υλη το εντελως ασαφες bakery products και σαν λιπαρη υλη το επισης ασαφεστατο fats and oils ; 

Δεν ξερω αν εσυ δεν εισαι ετοιμος ακομα να το αποδεχθεις αλλα εγω πια αποδεχομαι οτι οι εταιριες πουλουν απλα οτι βλεπουν οτι ο κοσμος ενω ξερει πια , μια χαρα το αποδεχεται ... Καλα κανουν !  Αν αξιζουν βεβαια οι εκτροφεις μιας τετοιας μεταχειρισης , αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι το αξιζουν και τα πουλακια αλλα για να αλλαξει αυτο , πρεπει πρωτα να αλλαξει η ορνιθοκουλτουρα και απο επικεντρο τον εκτροφεα , να γινουν επικεντρα μιας εκτροφης αυτα . Που δεν θα αλλαξει ....

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημητρη δεν χρειαζεται να σε διαβεβαιωσω γιατι γνωριζεις την πορεια μου,
ξερω τι κανουν γιατι και εγω το εκανα στην ιδια λογικη καποτε,οταν ο στοχος ειναι μονον οι πωλησεις.
Ειμουν στην ιδια λογικη και με την ιδια τεχνογνωσια ανταγωνιστης τους , προσπαθησαν τοτε με ενδικα μεσα να με σταματησουν... δεν τα καταφεραν
Τωρα δεν προσπαθουν καν,δεν συμφερει να "σηκωσουν σκονη " μαζυ μου και να παρει διαστασεις ενα θεμα, δεν θελουν να μου κανουν το χατηρι αυτο
Η ευρωπαικη οδηγια λεει οτι δεν εχουν υποχρεωση αναγραφης συστατικων και αναλυσης χημειου,δεν λεει για παραποιηση συστατικων προιοντος,ουτε για παραπλανητικη διαφημιση προιοντος μεσω ετικετας επισημανσης.

Για την κουλτουρα θυμασαι ,οταν σε γνωρισα σκεφτηκα οτι υπαρχει ελπιδα,δεν εκανα λαθος, 
εριξες φως για το ρουψεν (σχεδον καταργηθηκε)
το ιδιο και για τα χρωματιστα μπισκοτα
ανεδειξες τη αξια της βρωμης, του γλυκανισου , του κουρκουμα, και τοσα αλλα.
Βεβαια εχεις δρομο ακομη μπροστα σου ,χωρις δικαιωμα κοπωσης επειδη καποιοι εχουν συμφερον απο τα σκοταδια της ορνιθοκουλτουρας στην Ελλαδα
Τωρα παλευεις την ευλογια,αργοτερα ισως τα μεταλλαγμενα, και μετα ας παρουν σειρα τα Ε που μεταφερονται απο υλικα σε τιμες ανεκτες απο ανθρωπους και οχι απο πουλια  :: 
 Εστω και αν καποτε διαφωνουμαι εγω αναγνωριζοντας την αγαπη και την προσπαθεια σου,θα ειμαι απο κοντα.

Πολλοι εκρτοφεις εχουν ακομη τους προμηθευτες που τους αξιζουν,σιγα σιγα θα αλλαξει και αυτο.

----------


## jk21

Εχω δικαιωμα κοπωσης Νικο ... εχω ομως και μια ομαδα και καποια μελη που δεν θα τα αφησω μεχρι τελους 

Κουρκουμα ; χμ ...  :Icon Rolleyes:  προσεχως ισως στις οθονες σας χαχα .Ναι θεωρητικα τον πιστευω και τον ψαχνω για κατι γενικο αλλα και συγκεκριμενο .Θα δειξει ...


Ηθελα παντως (για να γυρισουμε στο θεμα του Αντωνη ) να βαλει εστω και λιγον και αυτος στην αυγοτροφη .Καλο θα κανει

----------


## legendguards

εχω πει την αποψη μου οσον αφορα τον κουρκουμα , την σπυρουλινα το σουμακ , το βαλσαμο και διαφορα αλλα  , οσες φορες τα δοκιμασα δεν μου βγηκε σε καλο και αποφασισα να τα αφαιρεσω ολα απο τις αυγοτροφες μου , διοτι οι αλλαγεσ των γευσεων ειτε στο νερο ειτε στις αυγοτροφες φαινετε να επηρεασουν αρνητικα τις καρδερινες και ειδικα τις μεταλλαγμενεσ

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δηλαδη Αντωνη τι αρνητικο παρατηρησες;

----------


## legendguards

Η καρδερινα οταν την ενοχλαει κατι δεν το πινει η δεν το τρωει , αν προσεθεσεις κατι στο νερο και δεν της αρεσει η γευση ειναι αξια να μεινει διψασμενη παρα να πιει νερο , αυτο συνεπαγεται με αυξηση του στρεσσ , κοκκιδιων και κλπ . Το ιδιο ισχυει και με τα προσθετα στις αυγοτροφες ειδικα τα μπαχαρικα προκαλουσαν εντερικα . Αυτες ειναι προσωπικες αποψεις και αφορουν μονο την δικη μου εκτροφη μεταλλαγμενων καρδερινων , σε αλλους μπορει να μην ισχυουν .

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δεν εχεις αδικο,αλλα μπορεις να το κανεις με ηπια προσαρμογη και σε βαθος χρονου
Οι γεννητορες μου απο αρνηση σε βοτανα και ξηρους καρπους ανακατεμενα στην αυγοτροφη μετα απο 4 χρονια εχουν φτασει σε ενα ποσοστο αποδοχης λιγοτερο απο 30% στην καθημερινη ποσοτητα, τα παιδια τους εχουν πανω απο 80% αποδοχη σε ιδια ποσοτητα
και αυτο ειναι θαυμασιο αν σκεφτει κανεις οτι ξεκινησε απο μηδενικη αποδοχη, και σημερα τρωνε ικανες ποσοτητες για την ρυθμιση των αναγκων του οργανισμου τους.
Το ελαχιστον ειναι οτι ξερω απο τι δεν υποφερουν......

----------


## legendguards

Δεν ειμαι αρνητικος απλως ειδα καποια πραγματα στην δικη μου εκτροφη που με εκανα να αρχισω με την πιο απλη αυγοτροφη , για να βγαλω ακρη τι τα ενοχλα και τι οχι , θα βαζω καθε χρονο κατι καινουριο και θα βγαζω τα συμπερασματα μου , δεν λεω οτι δεν βοηθουν , απλα καποια τα ενοχλανε , αλλα οταν τα βαζουμε ολα μαζι δεν βγαζουμε ακρη , φετος αρχισα με την κρεμωδη ομως την αλλαξα στα μεσα της αναπαραγωγης λογω προβληματων με εντερικα στους νεοσσους , ομως και αργοτερα με αλλη αυγοτροφη παλι ειχα καποια θεματα , και η κρεμωδη ειχε τεραστια αποδοχη .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikoslarisa

Τον κουρκουμα έχω μερικούς μήνες που τον βάζω εκτός από την αυγοτροφη που την τρώνε κανονικά και σε ταιστρα ανακατεμένο με ξερά τριμμένα βότανα.... Δεν αφήνουν τίποτα γενικά, 95% αποδοχή... Όπως κ οι γεννητορες.... Υπόμονη κ επιμονή θέλουν.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Βοτανα ποσο καιρο δινεις;
Με μετρο ο κουρκουμας...

----------


## nikoslarisa

Πιστεύεις ότι δεν κανει να υπαρχει ο κουρκουμας με τα βότανα μαζι μόνιμα?στην αυγοτροφη βαζω χρονια  βοτανα από χρονια πριν..εχω 2 χρονια που τα βαζω  κ σε ταιστρες τριμμένα να τρώνε όταν θελουν κ τα ιδια!!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Πιστεύεις ότι δεν κανει να υπαρχει ο κουρκουμας με τα βότανα μαζι μόνιμα?στην αυγοτροφη βαζω χρονια  βοτανα από χρονια πριν..εχω 2 χρονια που τα βαζω  κ σε ταιστρες τριμμένα να τρώνε όταν θελουν κ τα ιδια!!


Ειναι λιποδιαλυτη Νικο και η ανωτατη ημερησια ληψη για ενηλικες ειναι αν θυμαμαι καλα 3-4 γραμμ. ημερησιος ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους,
σε σκονη στα βοτανα σιγουρα δεν ελενχεται σωστα η δοση.Με υποδιαιρεση στα λιπαρα της αυγοτροφης για πουλια 20-30 γραμμαριων πιο ευκολα γινεται υπολογισμος για σωστη δοση,
η χορηγηση της κουρκουμινης με αυτο τον τροπο,σε συνδιασμο με μια φρεσκια πιπερια,συνεισφερει τα μεγιστα στην εξ'ολοκληρου και συντομη απορροφηση των βιταμινων απο το λεπτο εντερο των πουλιων.
Και στους μυκητες θα δεις αλλη εικονα ταυτοχρονα.

----------


## nikoslarisa

Τι εννοείς στους Μηκυτες???

----------


## jk21

Στα σχολια του αρθρου του Κουρκουμα 

*Κουρκουμάς ( Κιτρινόριζα - turmeric )  ποστ 20*



υπαρχει ερευνα σε κοτες οπου διαπιστωθηκε βοηθεια στο βαρος και αντικοκκιδιακη δραση  σε παροχη κουρκουμα 1-3 % στο διαιτολογιο τους , με το 3 % να ειναι το ποσοστο οπου ειχαμε μεγιστη μειωση των ωοκυστων 

http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?scri...32010000100008

Αν το παρουμε σαν ποσοστο στα καναρινια σε πουλι δηλαδη σχεδον 22 με 25 γρ , το 1 %  ειναι  γυρω στο  0,04 γρ οταν η στερεα τροφη τους υπολογιζεται γυρω στα 4 γρ ( χονδρικα ) .  Αυτο σημαινει   1γρ κουρκουμα στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης που μετρωντας το πριν λιγο , ειναι ισο με το 1/3 του κουταλιου του γλυκου (κοφτο ) 

Διαλεξα το 1% σαν δοση ασφαλης , οταν υπαρχει επιπλεον ερευνα που δινει και αποτοξινωτικη του συκωτιου δραση του κουρκουμα σε κοτες στο ποστ 23  με ποσοστο  0.75 % στο διαιτολογιο (τοσο δοκιμαστηκε , δεν παει να πει οτι παραπανω δεν ειχε αντιστοιχο αποτελεσμα ) 

https://www.researchgate.net/publica..._poultry_diets




> Emadi and Kermanshahi (2007) reported thatconcentrations of aspartate aminotransferase (AST), alanine aminotransferase (ALT),
> lactate dehydrogenase (LDH) and alkaline phosphatase (ALP), the higher level of
> which is related to liver toxicity, decreased signiﬁcantly when broilers diet was
> supplemented with Turmeric ranging from 0.25-0.75%.
> 
>  [accessed Sep 13, 2017].



Οσοι κανουν αυγοτροφη με κουρκουμα , σε οχι υψηλοτερες ποσοτητες (ή εστω πολυ ισχυροτερες ) και την δοκιμασουν , θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να μας καταθεσουν αν διακρινουν τη γευση του , οπως ισως αν τον δοκιμασουμε σκετο .Εγω το εχω κανει επανελλημενα και προσφατα σε αυγοτροφη που φτιαξαμε με εκτροφεα york , ισως και σε πυκνοτερη καπως δοση . Δεν διεκρινα κουρκουμα  ..

----------


## jk21

*περι μυκητων και οχι μονο ....



A Review on Antibacterial, Antiviral, and Antifungal Activity of Curcumin*https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4022204/




> Regarding the studies on antifungal activities of curcumin the most significant effect was found against* Candida species* and_Paracoccidioides brasiliensis,_ although curcumin revealed fungicide effect against *various fungi.*


*Effect of Dietary Supplementation of Turmeric (Curcuma longa), Ginger (Zingiber officinale) and their Combination as Feed Additives on Feed Intake, Growth Performance and Economics of Broiler*


http://scialert.net/fulltext/?doi=ij...257.265&org=11




> . They also reported that ginger has characteristics as stimulant for feed digestion and conversion which increase body weight gain. Improvement in the growth performance due to supplementation of turmeric was attributed to the beneficial properties of phytochemicals in turmeric that possess antimicrobial, *antifungal* and antioxidant activities in broiler chickens that may improve the utilization of dietary nutrients33

----------


## legendguards

Δεν με πειραζει που ξεφυγε το θεμα απο το αρχικο ποστ , απλως θα αναφερω οτι ενα μειγμα με καμια 15αρια ξερα βοτανα προστεθηκε στην εκτροφη μου με προτροπη του Νικου ,οχι ομως στην αυγοτροφη αλλα σκετα σε αυγοθηκη , μολις εβαλα τα μικρα στις κλουβες εβαλα και ξερα βοτανα σε ταιστρα ,απο τοτε τα τρωνε με ευχαριστηση , ειναι εκει και τρωνε οποτε θελουν , Τωρα οσον αφορα τον κουρκουμα θα σκεφτω και μεχρι τον δεκεμβρη πουωθα αρχισω προετοιμασια θα αποφασισω


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη υπαρχει δοσολογια κουρκουμα στα 100γρ βοτανα?Ο εκτροφεας που μου το ειχε πει από το εξωτερικο για την αυγοτροφη,στο 1 κιλο βαζει 2 κουταλιες του γλυκου κουρκουμα σκονη..όπως ειπα ποιο πανω το βαζω πλεον κ μαζι με τα βοτανα σε ταΐστρα,αλλα αν γίνετε ας το κανω οσο ποιο σωστα γίνετε σε θεμα ποσότητας...

----------


## jk21

Νικο κοφτες αν εννοει  , πρεπει να ειναι  6 γρ στο κιλο δηλαδη 0.6 γρ στα 100 γρ  . Αυτη η δοσολογια σχεδον ειναι οσο λεει η ερευνα της ηπατικης προστασιας .Για τα κοκκιδια  οπως ειδες που μιλουσε για 1-3 % στο διαιτολογιο μιας ημερας στο 1% βγαινει 1 γρ στα 100 αυγοτροφης  . Πιστευω δεν απεχει πολυ απο το 0.6% το δικο του και αν εχεις αποδοχη , καλα ειναι να δινεις τοσο 

απο κει και περα στα βοτανα εχει σχεση ποσο απ αυτα τρωνε την ημερα . Αν ενα πουλι δεν τρωει 4 γρ αλλα 1 μονο γρ βοτανα , μπορεις να βαλεις και 4 γρ στα 100 γρ βοτανων (εννοειται τοτε δεν βαζεις στην αυγοτροφη ) . Δηλαδη οσο λιγοτερο τρωνε απο την βαση που το αναμιγνυουμε ,τοσο πιο πυκνο μπορουμε να βαλουμε (κοιτωντας παντα να εξασφαλιζουμε και την αποδοχη )

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη ναι σχεδόν κοφτες μου ειχε πει....Από εκει κ περα όμως δεν μπορω να γνωριζω ποσο θα καταναλώσει ένα πουλάκι από τα βότανα με κουρκουμα,βλεπω μερικα πουλάκια να τρωνε για πολύ ωρα από τα βοτανα,βλεπω όμως κ αλλα που τσιμπάνε λιγοτερο...αναγκάστηκα θα το παω στο περίπου κ προς τα κατω κ βλέπουμε...την αυγοτροφη με τον κουρκουμα την τρωνε όλα τα πουλια από την αρχη σχεδόν 100%,δεν τα ενόχλησε κατι στο θεμα αποδοχης...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Δημητρη ναι σχεδόν κοφτες μου ειχε πει....Από εκει κ περα όμως δεν μπορω να γνωριζω ποσο θα καταναλώσει ένα πουλάκι από τα βότανα με κουρκουμα,βλεπω μερικα πουλάκια να τρωνε για πολύ ωρα από τα βοτανα,βλεπω όμως κ αλλα που τσιμπάνε λιγοτερο...αναγκάστηκα θα το παω στο περίπου κ προς τα κατω κ βλέπουμε...την αυγοτροφη με τον κουρκουμα την τρωνε όλα τα πουλια από την αρχη σχεδόν 100%,δεν τα ενόχλησε κατι στο θεμα αποδοχης...


Επειδη λιγο πολυ ξερω τους στοχους σου ,εχε με την αυγοτροφη παραλληλα σε ενα σημειο και ενα κοματι πιπερια καγιεν.

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Επειδη λιγο πολυ ξερω τους στοχους σου ,εχε με την αυγοτροφη παραλληλα σε ενα σημειο και ενα κοματι πιπερια καγιεν.


Αυτό μου το είπε ένας φίλος πριν δύο ημέρες... Είχα σκοπό να το ψάξω Νίκο....... Κοίτα που το ανέφερες τώρα εσύ για την πιπεριά καγιεν

----------


## jk21

*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch  ποστ 143*

----------


## legendguards

Δηλαδη χρειαζονται τοσα πολλα πραγματα για να βαφτει η μασκα μιας καρδερινας ?εγω μονο με καλαμποκι ,πιπεριεσ φλωρινης , γλυστιριδα εγιναν κατακοκκινες . Ποιος ο λογοσ να δωσω καυτη πιπερια ?

----------


## johnrider

τα πτηνά δεν έχουν την ίδια ευαισθησία στην καψαϊκίνη, επειδή τα  θηλαστικά, στοχεύουν σε ειδικό υποδοχέα πόνου. Οι πιπεριές τσίλι  τρώγονται από τα πουλιά που ζουν στο φυσικό εύρος των πιπεριών τσίλι. Οι  σπόροι των πιπεριών διανέμονται από τα πουλιά τα οποία ρίχνουν τους  σπόρους, ενώ τρώνε τους λοβούς και οι σπόροι περνούν από το πεπτικό  σύστημα σώοι και αβλαβείς. Η σχέση αυτή, μπορεί να έχει προωθήσει την  εξέλιξη της προστατευτικής καψαϊκίνης.  Προϊόντα με βάση αυτήν την ουσία, έχουν πωληθεί για την αντιμετώπιση  των σπόρων στις ταΐστρες των πουλιών, προκειμένου να αποτρέψουν τους σκίουρους  και τ'άλλα βλαβερά θηλαστικά, χωρίς επίσης να αποτρέπουν και τα πτηνά. Η  καψαϊκίνη είναι επίσης ένας μηχανισμός άμυνας κατά των μικροβιακών  μυκήτων που εισβάλλουν μέσα από τις οπές που γίνονται στο εξωτερικό δέρμα από διάφορα έντομα.


https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A4...AF%CE%BB%CE%B9

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Δηλαδη χρειαζονται τοσα πολλα πραγματα για να βαφτει η μασκα μιας καρδερινας ?εγω μονο με καλαμποκι ,πιπεριεσ φλωρινης , γλυστιριδα εγιναν κατακοκκινες . Ποιος ο λογοσ να δωσω καυτη πιπερια ?


Φυσικα κ θα γινουν κοκκινες οι μασκες κ ετσι!!!Η ουσια για εμενα δεν είναι μονο η μασκα αλλα κ αυτά που προσφέρουν περαιτέρω το κάθε ένα...είναι ένα επιπλέον + στην καλη υγεια τους...

----------


## jk21

η παπρικα και το cayenne πανω κατω ταιριαζουν διατροφικα  .Διαφερουν σε χρωστικες που η πρωτη εχει κυριως capsanthin και το δευτερο capsaicin   ( ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο εμφανιζουν και καποια ποσα αλλων χρωστικων οπως ιδιο λουτεινης και ζεαξανθινης αλλα και καπσορουμπινης , κρυπτοξανθινης , β καροτινης (ειδικα το cayenne) 

περι  της αισθησης καψιματος στα πουλια απο το cayenne και το chili , εβαλε ο Γιαννης τα ανεπισημα στοιχεια απο τη wikipedia , βαζω και τα επισημα ερευνων αν και η ουσια ειναι η ιδια , οτι λειπει ο ιδιος υποδεχεας (αισθητηριο ) πονου απ τα πουλια και δεν εχουν την ευαισθησια στο καψιμο οπως τα θηλαστικα . Τις παραθετω απλα για οποιον θελει επισημη επιβεβαιωση 

http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0...showall%3Dtrue

http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/vi...dm_wdmconfproc

https://projects.ncsu.edu/cals/cours.../Tewksbury.pdf

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/...read-the-seeds



Απο κει και περα  , στο ερωτημα γιατι ολα αυτα ... δεν βαφεται αλλιως η μασκα; 

Η απαντηση τοσο στο θεμα του βαψιματος της καρδερινας , οσο και στων κοκκινων καναρινιων , ειναι οτι τα πουλια δεν ειναι ενας λευκος τοιχος που αν βαλουμε ενα χρωμα πχ κανθαξανθινη ,  θα βαφουν το ιδιο . Οι εκτροφεις ειδικα των καναρινιων , νομιζουν οτι μονο το dna και μια επαρκης δοση κανθαξανθινης ( ή πιο σωστα μια υπερβολικη δοση κανθαξανθινης αλλα επαρκης στα ματια των εκτροφεων ) αρκουν σαν τα δυο δεδομενα για τη βαφη των πουλιων .Σαφως και τα δυο παιζουν το ρολος τους . Σαφως παιζουν και στην καρδερινα , ομως ξεχνανε και στα δυο πουλια το θεμα του μεταβολισμου των χρωστικων φυσικων ή συνθετικων . Ξεχνανε την υγεια των πουλιων , που παιζει μεγαλο ρολο και στα καναρινια εκτος απ τις καρδερινες και δεν αναφερομαι μονο στο αν εχουν κατι παθολογικο .Μετρανε δεικτες του συκωτιου , του αιματος  (ενζυμα και οχι μονο ) που δεν εξαρτιωνται μονο απ το dna , που εξαρτιωνται σιγουρα ομως απο το αν ενα πουλι παιρνει επαρκη πχ ω3 και οχι φουλ ω6 και εχει καλο κυκλοφορικο και λιγοτερες φλεγμονες στα κυτταρα του , εξαρταται σιγουρα απο δεικτες του συκωτιου που επηρεαζονται απο μπαγιατικους σπορους και ανακυκλωμενης βασης μπισκοτοτροφες ... Μετραει επισης ο συνδιασμος των διαφορων χρωστικων .Δεν θα μπορουσαμε απο το κεραμιδι της κανθαξανθινης να ειχαμε ομορφο κοκκινο στα καναρινια αν η καροφυλλη δεν εκρυβε κιτρινη χρωστικη (dextrin ) μεσα της , αν η b carotene και αλλες φυσικες και συνθετικες χρωστικες δεν βοηθουσαν στην φωτεινη  αποχρωση και τον κορεσμο ειτε σαν συμπληρωματα ειτε μεσω των τροφων . Οποιος ξερει χρωματομετρια απο τη θεωρια λειτουργιας της τηλεορασης ξερει ισως τι εννοω . Στην καρδερινα φυσικα βαφει η λουτεινη αλλα μπορει να βαψει και καθε πορτοκαλοκοκκινη χρωστικη αυξανοντας το βαθος της μασκας , αν ομως ειναι σε τετοια ποσοτητα που μπορεει να επηρεασει , θα βαψει και τα φτερα . Σε οσους πανε σε διαγωνισμους αυτο θελει προσοχη , οταν το κανουν με φυσικες κοκκινες χρωστικες οπως η καπσακαινη ή η καπσανθινη του καγιεν και της παπρικα αντιστοιχα , πριν βαφουν τα φτερα . Ειναι αθεμιτο να βαζουμε στην καρδερινα κοκκινες χρωστικες; οταν αυτες δινουν και βιταμινες και λουτεινη σαφως οχι ... και τα δυο τελευταια μπαχαρικα δινουν πολλα αλλα θελουν μετρο για να εχουν και αποδοχη .Ειναι αθεμιτο ομως καποιοι πονηρα να βαζουν μετα τις 45 μονο κανθαξανθινη γιατι δεν δινουν κατι αλλο στα πουλια , ενω ψαχνουν μετα το λογο που το συκωτι της ευαισθητης καρδερινας γινεται χαλια . Ομως στην καρδερινα μην περιμενετε κατι ιδανικο οταν τα κοκκιδια πολυ δυσκολα εξαφανιζονται εντελως και οταν τα haemoproteus ουτε καν υπολογιζονται στο μυαλο των περισσοτερων . Πρεπει να καταλαβουμε οτι ενα θεμα που μελετα η επιστημη οχι μονο στις καρδερινες αλλα και στα καναρινια , δεν ειναι μονοδιαστατο και δεν λυνεται μονο με την πειρα αλλα με συνδιασμο πειρας και ερευνας  . Εδω και καιρο προσπαθω να το κανω κατανοητο αλλα αλλοι αδιαφορουν για ευρευνες  , αλλοι φοβουνται οτι δεν καταλαβαινουν , αλλοι το κοροιδευουν και μαζι με αυτο και μενα ... Ουτε ποτε κοιταξα να κερδισω διαγωνιστικα , ουτε ειμαι τοσο ψωνιο να περιμενω να νοιωσω αυτοεπιβεβαιωση επιμενοντας για κατι που δεν ανηκει καν στον τομεα σπουδων μου .Καποτε ισως γινει κατανοητο . Οταν θα ακολουθουμε τους ευρωπαιους που θα εχουν πρωτοι ακολουθησει την επιστημη .  Βαψιμο σε ιθαγενη πανω απ ολα σημαινει υγειη πουλια , χαρουμενα πουλια , με ποικιλια διατροφης και κυριως τροφες απ τη φυση , ειτε γιατι δινουν θρεπτικα στοιχεια που δεν βρισκουν αλλου , ειτε γιατι με αυτες κρεμιουνται με χαρα πανω στα καγκελα να της μαδησουν




οσο για το cayenne υπηρχε η αποψη παλιοτερα οτι ειναι ισχυροτερο απ την παπρικα , για αυτο και υπαρχει η παραδοση οτι βαφει καλυτερα απο αυτη .Ειναι εξισου καλα  . Επισης μια πιπερια χλωρη ειτε η φλωρινης ειτε καυτερη , σαφως πρεπει να φαγωθει σε πολυ μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα απο τα αντιστοιχα μπαχαρικα τους , γιατι τα λαχανικα ειναι σχεδον 90 % νερο

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Αυτό μου το είπε ένας φίλος πριν δύο ημέρες... Είχα σκοπό να το ψάξω Νίκο....... Κοίτα που το ανέφερες τώρα εσύ για την πιπεριά καγιεν



Δεν στο εγραψα Νικολα για το χρωμα..
θα σου ελεγα για μαυροπιπερο,αλλα θα γρινιαζει παλι ο Δημητρης  :Fighting0031: 
η καγιεν περιεχει πιπερινη που σε ενδιαφερει, οπως επισης και τοτο μαυρο πιπερι. 
Κουρκουμινη και πιπερινη.....

----------


## jk21

Nικο το μονο που δεν θελω να κανω , ειναι να γκρινιαζω σε καθε τι καινουργιο ισως χρησιμο που ακουω εδω μεσα , οχι απο τα δικα μου χειλη . Την πιπερινη δεν την ηξερα και ειδα οτι το σημαντικο της στοιχειο ειναι η αυξηση της βιοδιαθεσιμοτητας των θρεπτικων ουσιων , ακομα και των ενζυμων.Δεν το εψαξα για πτηνα , αλλα στους ανθρωπους δεν επιτρεπεται στα παιδια , θα δουμε στην πορεια ισως τους λογους και αν ειναι απλα επιφυλαξεις ή σαφεις αντενδειξεις . Αυτο ομως που ειδα (αλλα δεν μας πειραζει σαν ενα στοιχειο που αξιζει να αναζητησει καποιος κατι παραπανω )  ειναι οτι σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει στο cayenne αλλα στο μαυρο πιπερι .Στο cayenne η αντιστοιχη ουσια ειναι η καψαικινη

----------


## legendguards

Δημητρη ειπες οτι ενα αυγο με τρεις κουταλιες σουπας ξερη ideal carduellidi εβγαινε 29 πρωτεινη και 19 λιπαρα  , αν στην θεση της ξερης εβαζα την no problem ποτ εινΑι επισης ξερη το πρωτεινη και τι λαπαρα θα ειχε τονμειγμα με αυγο


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Περισσότερα
NO PROBLEM:﻿
Αυγοτροφή ημι μαλακή με 17,5 % πρωτεϊνες, εμπλουτισμένο από σπόρους φαρμακευτικών φυτών, γαριδάκι γλυκού νερού και αυγά μυρμηγκιού (campοnοtus gigas).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να βρω αλλα στοιχεια του (πρωτες υλες αναλυτικα )  και μεσα σε αυτα και τα λιπαρα του για να σου δωσω μια ευρυτερη γνωμη αλλα απο πρωτεινες ειναι το ιδιο απο οτι βλεπω .Αρα η ιδια ποσοτητα αυγου εχει την αντιστοιχη αυξηση στην πρωτεινη 


αν δεν την εχεις παρει ακομα , δες αν αυτη τουλαχιστον ειναι χωρις bakery products  .Αν ναι την δοκιμαζεις , αν οχι , δες και αυτη που στην Κυπρο τουλαχιστον ξερω οτι υπηρχε  ( λεει cereals , δημητριακα και εχει και φυκια ή σπιρουλινα επειδη γραφει αλγη  , ενω εχει επισημανση για μη περιεκτικοτητα σε μεταλλαγμενα ogm free ) 







> SENZA PRODOTTI DI SCARTO - OGM free 
> Ingredienti:
> *cereali*, ortaggi, latte e derivati, uova e prodotti a base di uova, estratti di proteine vegetali, oli e grassi vegetali, frutta, zuccheri,frutta a guscio, *alghe*, sostanze minerali.
> Additivi nutrizionali:
> vitamina C 125mg/kg
> Additivi organolettici:
> aromatizzanti naturali 0,5gr/kg
> Composizione:
> proteine 20,00%, tenore in materia grassa 6,80%, fibra grezza 5,00%,materia inorganica 6,30%, umidità 12%

----------


## legendguards

Η unica δεν ξαναηρθε εδω , ηταν ακριβη και δεν ειχε ανταποκριση


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ο κοσμος δινει ενα σωρο χρηματα , για αχρηστη χρηση φαρμακων αλλα και συμπληρωματων , που δεν ξερουμε καν αν εχουν οτι λενε ενω πολλα αλληλοκαλυπτονται και ομως δεν εχουμε τις γνωσεις να το διακρινουμε και παιρνουμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια ....

Αναρωτιεμαι ποσο περισσοτερο θα κοστιζαν τα cereals (δημητριακα ) απο τα bakery products ( oτι τελως παντων ειναι αυτα .... )  σε καποιον να τα δοκιμασει μερικους μηνες στα πουλια του , ειδικα οταν αρκετοι εχουν και εσοδα απ αυτα . Εγω βεβαια στη θεση της εταιριας θα εριχνα καπως την τιμη μεχρι να γινει γνωστο το προιον αλλα αυτα ειναι δικια τους δουλεια ....

αρα δοκιμασε και αυτη που λες μεχρι να βρεις καποια να σαι ευχαριστημενος  . Οταν την παρεις βαλε μας και τι υλικα εχει στην ετικετα

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> 1 αυγο θα σου δωσει 5.4 γρ πρωτεινης που θα προστεθουν στα 6.2 σχεδον γρ πρωτεινης που θα δωσει η αυγοτροφη 35 γρ που ειναι πανω κατω 3 κουταλιες (της σουπας )
> 
> πολλαπλασιαζω για να το βρω , το βαρος της καθε τροφης  Χ  το ποσοστο πρωτεινης που εχει  /  100 
> 
> Mε δεδομενο οτι το βραστο αυγο εχει σχεδον 75 %  νερο στα 100 γρ αυγου τα στερεα υλικα ειναι 25 γρ ,  οποτε στα 40 γρ αυγου ειναι 10 γρ
> 
> 
> ετσι εχω 11.6 γρ πρωτεινης σε συνολικο βαρος υλικων  35 + 10 = 45 γρ 
> 
> ...





Αυτο ειναι λαθος Δημητρη , 50+35 = 85 γραμ.συνολικου βαρους,υγρων και στερεων υλικων η αναλογια ειναι σωστη..διοτι το αυγο δεν θα το προσφερει αφυδατωμενο

----------


## jk21

> η  συγκριση βεβαια με τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες  ειναι εντελως ακριβης , αν ο υπολογισμος γινει και με το να μεινει στο βραστο αυγο μια μικρη υγρασια μεχρι 10 % δηλαδη στα 12.5 γρ στερεων υλικων να υπολογισουμε +1.25 επιπλεον νερο  και αν γινει αυτο , πιο πανω αντι να διαιρουμε με 12.5 + 25 = 37  , να διαιρουμε με 38.25 
> 
> τοτε η πρωτεινη γινεται 29 % και κατι ψιλα λιγοτερα τα λιπαρα (καπου στο 19 .. )



το νερο δεν δινει θερμιδες . Για να συγκρινουμε δυο τροφιμα , πρεπει να εχουν παρομοια υγρασια .Αν δεις στο επομενο ποστ , εχω βαλει 10 % υγρασια στους υπολογισμους για να γινει και αυτη η συγκριση  . Αν δεν γινει ετσι , τοτε πρεπει στην ετοιμη ( οταν ειναι σκετη ) να εβαζε νερο οσο εχει το αυγο  και να υπολογιζε νεο ποσοστο πρωτεινης , με την πρωτεινη να επεφτε τοτε στην ετοιμη πολυυυυυυυ  πολυυυυυ κατω  ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Οχι οχι επι συνολικου βαρους οι τιμες,
 και στο συγκεκριμενο συλλογισμο η πρωτεινη ειναι πολυ πιο  χαμηλα

----------


## jk21

Στο ξαναλεω ... αν βγαλουμε πρωτεινη σε μια αυγοτροφη με 40 % πχ υγρασια , για να την συγκρινουμε με μια ετοιμη , πρεπει πχ στα 100 γρ ετοιμης με 10 % υγρασια , να ριξουμε αλλα 30 γρ νερο 

ετσι αν η πρωτεινη ηταν στην ετοιμη  πχ  20 %  με 10 % υγρασια , μετα γινεται 20 στα 130 γρ δηλαδη 15.3 %  


η πρωτεινη πχ αναπτυξης νεοσσων στο 20 με 22 % που δινεται για τις passerines (καναρινια , καρδερινες κλπ )  ειναι και αυτη υπολογισμενη με υγρασια εκει γυρω στο 10 % , οχι με 30  . Αν ηταν με 30 % και 40 θα ηταν μικροτερη η τιμη της

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ειναι αυτο που σου λεω ,εσυ το περιγραφεις αναποδα

----------


## legendguards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Aν και η πρωτεινη που αναφερει η ιδια η εταιρια που την παραγει οσο και αλλες του εξωτερικου που την διακινουν , ειναι στο 17.5 %  , στην ετικετα λεει  16 % και  12.4  % τα λιπαρα 

η αλλη που ειχες βαλει στην αρχη ειχε λιγοτερα λιπαρα ( 8.5 % ) και πρωτεινη 17.5 % αναγραφομενη σε ετικετα που ειχε παρατεθει .Η συγκεκριμενη ειτε αλλαξε συσταση και δεν εχουν ενημερωθει οι σελιδες , ειτε υπαρχει εξ αρχης λαθος , αφου για το παρων προιον που δειχνεις , η ετικετα συμφωνα με τον νομο λεει την πραγματικη τιμη 


Τα συστατικα δεν μας εβαλες . Δεν υπαρχουν ή ειναι σε αλλο σημειο της συσκευασιας;

----------


## legendguards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

μονο και μονο απο το 'αυγα μυρμηγκιων' μου κεντρισε το ενδιαφερον μπορω να πω

----------


## legendguards

Δημητρη τι λες για τα συστατικα ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

οτι λεω σχεδον για το συνολο των αυγοτροφων 

δεν διαφοροποιειται στο να εχει  << προιοντα αρτοποιιας >> . Αν καποιος πει οτι δημητριακα ειναι αλλα απλα η καθε εταιρια τα λεει ετσι (ενω μπορει να τα πει με την πιο αγνη ονομασια των << δημητριακων >>  , λιγο πιο κατω στη συσταση σαν 6ο υλικο θα βρει και δημητριακα , αρα τα bakery products δεν ειναι κατι τετοιο ... 

δεν βρισκω κανενα λογο ενα σκευασμα  που εχει 8μισυ ευρω το κιλο , να εχει ως δευτερο συστατικο σπορους που δεν νομιζω να ειναι απο καποιο ειδος ακριβοτερο απ 8μισυ ευρω το κιλο (συνηθως νιζερ που εχει την μιση τιμη αλλα εσυ βλεπεις καλυτερα τι εχει η συγκεκριμενη ) .Εκτος αυτου (αν και οι συγκεκριμενοι μαλλον θα ειναι αποστειρωμενοι τη στιγμη της αναμιξης με ακτινοβοληση ή αλλο τροπο ) δεν συμπαθω την υπαρξη σπορων σε αυγοτροφη που συνηθιζουν αρκετοι να υγραινουν

τριτο συστατικο ...  zucker  - > ζαχαρη ή σακχαρα  

το αυγο και τα << προιοντα του >> (οχι μονο σκετο αυγο )  καπου αρκετα παραπισω 


Δεν την βαζω σαφως κατω απο αλλες γνωστες του εμποριου , δεν βρισκω βεβαια και κατι παραπανω απ τις περισσοτερες .Τα ιδια διαβαζουμε παντου .Η αλλαγη σου απο την προηγουμενη αν εγινε για λογους μη αποδοχης , θα πρεπει να σε προβληματισει αν σε αυτη εχεις αποδοχη . Ειτε θετικα ειτε αρνητικα 

δεν βαζω ουτε αυτη , ουτε την easyyem ουτε τη raggio καποια παραπανω απο τις αλλες ... γιατι απλα δεν ξερω τι εχουν σαν βασικο υλικο  .Αν γινοταν σαφεις θα μπορουσα να τις κρινω . Δηλωνω μη αρμοδιος γιατι δεν εχω στοιχεια .Ο κοσμος νοιωθει οτι εχει και τις αγοραζει και καλα κανει για τον εαυτο του

----------


## legendguards

Ερευνω και επιμορφωνομαι , δεν σημαινει παντα οταν ρωτω πληροφοριες για κατι θα το  χρησημοποιησω


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σημαντικο να τις συζητουσαμε ολες τις τροφες  εδω και να ειχαμε (ειλικρινη ) κριση της καθε μιας απ οσους τις δινουν . Συχνα μια χρονια ακουω καποιον να λεει , η καλυτερη αυγοτροφη η ταδε και να μαθαινω εμμεσα απο αλλον ή να επικοινωνει ο ιδιος μαζι μου με πμ και να μου λεει , Δημητρη πες μια καλη να παρω  ... Σημαντικο λοιπον το οτι εδωσες αυτη την ευκαιρια συζητησης και σημαντικοτερο αν ειχαμε και μαρτυρια καποιου που την εχει κανει χρηση . Αυτη αλλα και ολες τις αλλες

----------

